

Mint.com Founder: Heck No, My VCs Didn't Force Me To Sell To Intuit - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/mintcom-founder-heck-no-my-vcs-didnt-force-me-to-sell-to-intuit-2009-9

======
alex_c
_Because it's $170 million!_

Enough said, really.

------
mattmaroon
"(If anything, his later-stage investors were not thrilled that he was selling
so quickly; they would have preferred a much larger, later exit, given Mint's
long-term potential.)"

Pretty sure I said exactly that here. Seemed fairly obvious that either it was
a fire sale or some VCs would have preferred going for more.

Probably what I'd not considered is that no VC wants to be in the position of
blocking an exit of a company still run by the founders.

------
yan
Does anyone know how much of that $170m actually went into his pocket? After
investors took their share for their equity, taxes, and etc?

~~~
mrkurt
I'd like to know this as well. It seems like someone could ballpark it pretty
well based on the various VC rounds.

~~~
alain94040
Probably around 10%. Which isn't bad at all.

If he negotiated really well his early round, it could be 15%.

Also, keep in mind that if he owns 10%, it doesn't mean he got $17M (10% of
$170M). VCs who invested money may have preference rights. For instance, if
they put $20M in Mint, they could take the $20M out of the purchase price.
Then, there is only $150M to share, and that's what Aaron would get 10% of.

Either way, he's fine :-)

------
plinkplonk
From TFA

"Patzer says he does not have an earnout, but is on contract with Intuit for
three years."

After MintRunning Quicken/Online will be like being neck deep in quicksand and
trying to run. But I guess one can suffer sme boring meetings (Intuit is big
on meetings) for 3 years for this kind of money.

Is 17 million (assuming a 10% share for him) worth three years at Intuit? I
think so, _at his age_. (He'd be 31 when he is free again).

------
mrbgty
FTA: "So what's he going to do now? Not buy a house or anything crazy"

He just sold for $170 million and buying a house is crazy?

~~~
fnid
Part of the reason he started Mint was because he was very financially
conscious. It would be silly of him to reverse course on that now.

He's a smart man. Congratulations Aaron. Good work.

